# Boden Shoe Sizes



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi

I am wanting to order a pair of shoes from the lovely Boden, but having never had shoes from them before (but plenty of clothes  ) I wanted to know if they come up large or small  

I'm about a 5.5 and as they don't offer that as an option I wondered whether to go for a 5 or 6  

Any experiences welcome  

S x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry if this is really obvious, but have you looked at the reviews that normally are with every item online.  I've found these to be pretty spot on.  

C
x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Do you know, I have never noticed the reviews before  

Have had a look and of course they have answered my query perfectly......size 6!

Thanks Claire  

S x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

green shoes perchance?  

ah but have you got the outfit sorted


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> green shoes perchance?


YES



❁BG2007❁ said:


> ah but have you got the outfit sorted


NO!

Looks like I am slipping back to the good old days whereby I would buy shoes and then have to match outfits to them rather than vice versa


----------

